# ID for this Plant



## kevinsworld (Mar 10, 2018)

Here's one I never seem to find a picture of but it must be pretty common. What is it?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Bolboltis hue.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It does look a lot like Bolbitis, and it seems to be growing from corms, which must have been above the substrate, which also suggests Bolbitis.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, _Bolbitis_


----------

